# removal companies uk to greece



## Vicky_bri (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello,

I'm looking to move my stuff to Greece and have been researching removal companies. Unfortunately, the companies I've looked at (e.g. 1st Move, Britannia and others) are either very expensive or receive unfavourable reviews on review sites concerning their services (or both). :sad: Could I ask forum members which company you've used for your move to Greece and whether you were happy with their services?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I used GB Liners, but several years back. No issues with them.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Yasatrans


----------

